# Town duped by her story of service.



## Chopstick (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow..Equal opportunity posing.  Chicks are posers too.  Who knew?

http://www.startribune.com/local/119982079.html?page=1&c=y



> The town of Cass Lake embraced Elizabeth McKenzie last month when she arrived  at the high school in her Army uniform for a welcome home ceremony.
> Though she isn't a tribal member, the Leech Lake Band of Ojibwe Honor Guard  gave her a blanket and an eagle feather to honor her as a woman warrior for her  service in Afghanistan. There was a tribal drum ceremony and a reception line.  Accepting the town's gratitude, McKenzie talked about the close calls she'd had  and a war injury that brought her home. She led the march in the high school  gym, carrying the American flag, and the local newspaper documented the hero's  return.
> But none of it was true. The 20-year-old McKenzie was never injured in  combat, had never been to Afghanistan, never been deployed anywhere. In fact,  she's never been in the military.
> Now the 2009 grad of Cass Lake High School has been cited for impersonating  an officer, which in Minnesota includes the military. And the people of Cass  Lake are trying to recover from feeling duped by their own good intentions.
> ...


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've said it before with posers.  Force them, if able, to serve and deploy immediately with the service they faked.  A worthy penance methinks.  If they want to talk the talk, they should be forced to walk the walk.

I don't care what that Appeals Judge said.  It's not free speech.  It's fraud.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 19, 2011)

She should be deported to NZ since we got Pardus ...  the bad thing we're getting the better deal.


----------



## Headshot (Apr 19, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> I've said it before with posers.  Force them, if able, to serve and deploy immediately with the service they faked.  A worthy penance methinks.  If they want to talk the talk, they should be forced to walk the walk.
> 
> I don't care what that Appeals Judge said.  It's not free speech.  It's fraud.



They should let the Ojibwe have their way with her, I wouldn't want someone like that serving next to me in battle of any kind, anywhere.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 19, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Wow..Equal opportunity posing. Chicks are posers too. Who knew?



Not the first.  Won't be the last.  Unfortunately.

LL


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> I've said it before with posers.  Force them, if able, to serve and deploy immediately with the service they faked.  A worthy penance methinks.  If they want to talk the talk, they should be forced to walk the walk.
> 
> I don't care what that Appeals Judge said.  It's not free speech.  It's fraud.


Agreed!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Apr 21, 2011)

What a sad b**ch!


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 28, 2011)

x SF med said:


> She should be deported to NZ since we got Pardus ... the bad thing we're getting the better deal.



I have just the place...Leper's Rock/Mokopuna.

http://flatrock.org.nz/topics/prisons/the_leper_of_somes_island.htm


----------



## GunDriver (Apr 29, 2011)

Not just a poser... a butt-ugly poser....  ugh....


----------



## Robbie2213 (May 12, 2011)

I want to take this a step further.  I've heard fobbits that served with my unit using the stories about combat and in-sector that actually happened to my friends and in one incident, myself.  Can't we all just be proud of our service?  I don't know why some people need to have that "John Wayne" moment.  I've never confronted the person b/c I didn't see the point.  I mean, they're just going to do it when I'm not there ya know?  Oh well, I guess I  should get off my soap box now...


----------

